
Leadership Development Is a $366B Industry: Most Programs Don't Work - irontinkerer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chriswestfall/2019/06/20/leadership-development-why-most-programs-dont-work/#4894a7b561de
======
foxyv
There are a series of useless programs designed to extract value from
companies and shareholders while appearing to be valuable to the company. You
have the leadership training, pointless certifications, morale building
offsites, accountability consultations, and sales conferences.

Personally I always look at stuff like this with a deeply skeptical eye. I
suspect a lot of them are run by friends and family members of the corporate
leadership that is deciding to purchase them. Either that or a group in the
company has a budget for training that is "Spend or lose it."

------
muro
I think it was in "Systems Bible":

Leadership programs train people to follow their program, thus training
followers.

------
the_resistence
Certificates are loved in mainland China. Doesn't matter the topic or long
term results. A haven for charlatans and it makes it extremely hard for legit
service providers

------
alexfromapex
I’ve actually seen some narcissistic type leaders flaunt their leadership
course completion while continuing to damage company operations

------
dalex00
Share what is actually working?

